# WW II Quote



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't see where this is going to go that will be anywhere within our forum rules. This has nothing to do with whether I agree with it or not, just that it doesn't conform with what we're trying to do here.


----------

